# Tolo/Tonto e Esperto/Inteligente



## Ignacio_arg

*Oi gente

Hoje tenho uma nova dúvida

Gostaria de saber se no Brasil há alguma diferença entre tolo/tonto e esperto/inteligente

Qual delas é mais empragada na fala?

Obrigado pela ajuda!*


----------



## Vanda

Acho que dizemos mais tolo do que tonto. E esperto usamos mais num sentido diferente de inteligente.
Esperto = 
2. Que percebe e compreende as coisas com facilidade; que age com presteza e eficiência.
3. Que pratica atos desonestos ou imorais para iludir ou lograr os outros; ESPERTALHÃO: O vendedor esperto tentou me enganar no troco.


Portanto, estes são os sentidos em que mais usamos esperto. Um é positivo (significado 2), a pessoa que sabe se virar com inteligência, entende as coisas rapidamente e sabe usar o que aprende. O outro significado (3), é o espertalhão, a pessoa que usa a inteligência para enganar as pessoas. 
​


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Esperto = listo
Inteligente = inteligente.


----------



## patriota

Vanda said:


> Acho que dizemos mais tolo do que tonto.


Não quis dizer o contrário? Tolo é mais leve e poético, enquanto tonto é um insulto direto.


----------



## Vanda

É, na verdade, acho que a gente diz a esmo, né? Tontolão, por exemplo, a toda hora.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

*Obrigado pela ajuda *


----------



## CarlitosMS

Já agora, espertalhão = listillo (en el sentido de astuto o aprovechado), a terminação aumentativa _-alhão_ dá ao adjetivo uma carga irrisória/satírica/trocista/irónica/sarcástica/ridícula/humorística, como também acontece com _parvalhão_ (tontorrón o tontaina).

Um abraço a todos
Carlos M.S.


----------



## gato radioso

Sempre julguei que "esperto" era equivalente a "astuto" e não a inteligente.


----------



## Ari RT

gato radioso said:


> Sempre julguei que "esperto" era equivalente a "astuto" e não a inteligente.



E vai por bom caminho. Esperto, desperto, agudo de raciocínio, vívido, rápido, desenrolado, listo (ES), (d)espabilado (ES), astuto (PT e ES). Pessoa que goza da faculdade de resolver problemas. Não se trata necessariamente de pessoa inteligente. Pode ser simplesmente uma questão de abordagem prática da vida.
Inteligência refere-se ao poder de processar informações e atuar em conformidade com conclusões de alta qualidade alcançadas por meio desse poder de processamento. Pode-se ser inteligente e ainda assim "enrolado", lento, "apatetado", apalermado, perdido, desorientado. Os pacientes da síndrome de Asperger, por exemplo, costumam ter um tipo especialmente agudo de compreensão do mundo e no entanto limitada capacidade de interagir com esse mundo. Pensando bem, os seres humanos mais notavelmente inteligentes que encontrei ao longo da vida eram quase todos "bichos raros". 
Tampouco se confunda inteligência com educação formal.


----------



## gato radioso

Gracias por tu estupenda aportación.


----------



## Dymn

Perdonad por la duda tan sencilla pero creía que "_tonto_" era más bien "mareado" en castellano, o que al menos ambos significados convivían siendo "mareado" el original. ¿No es así? ¿Sólo tenemos el contexto para distinguir cuando nos referimos a una cosa o a la otra?


----------



## patriota

"_Ser tonto_" é a mesma coisa para todos. O único segredo é que, em português, "_estar tonto_" geralmente significa "_estar mareado o anonadado_".
_
Él es tonto. Soy tonto. ¡Tonto!
Ele é tonto. Sou tonto. Tonto!

Tu hijo ya está tonto de tanto jugar Fortnite.
O teu filho já ficou *burro* de tanto jogar Fornite.

Me tomé muchas birras y ahora estoy mareado/me mareé.
Tomei todas e agora estou tonto (com tontura).

Leí su diario y me quedé anonadado.
Li o diário dela e fiquei tonto/parvo (perplexo).
_


----------



## gato radioso

Nós também dizemos às vezes _estar tonto. _A nuance em espanhol é que se diz de alguém que teve algum desleixo o fez torpemente alguma coisa, enquanto _ser tonto_ é um rasgo permanente da personalidade de alguém.
Ex: O teu irmão, que tirou o _carnet de conducir _há uma semana, está a estacionar o carro pela primera vez. Ele é muito torpe: empoleirou uma roda no passeio, bateu no carro que ficava à frente.... e tu já estás cheio de impaciência. Dirias:
_¡Hombre! Mira que estás tonto ¿eh?_
Também usaríamos a expressão no contexto de alguém ficar perplexo, mas não quando se bebe álcool moderadamente (isto é: chegar a um estado de ligeira euforia e desinibição, mas não se embebedar realmente), nestes casos diz-se _estar alegre_, _estar mareado, estar achispado_ ou _estar piripi_.


----------



## pfaa09

Já agora acrescento o adjectivo/substantivo _espertinho_, que usamos para classificar alguém que se acha mais inteligente que os outros.
Um sabichão oportunista e com pouca ética.


----------



## CarlitosMS

pfaa09 said:


> Já agora acrescento o adjectivo/substantivo _espertinho_, que usamos para classificar alguém que se acha mais inteligente que os outros.
> Um sabichão oportunista e com pouca ética.



Julgo que _espertalhão_ também é um bom sinónimo de _espertinho_, mas talvez haja uma ligeira diferença de nuance que me passe ao lado por não ser nativo.

Um abraço a todos e até dá muito gozo colaborar com todos vocês, aprendo muito e fico muito enriquecido graças às vossas contribuções.
Carlos M.S.


----------



## patriota

A diferença é que o diminutivo também pode ser usado de forma amistosa, enquanto _espertalhão _é sempre jocoso_._ Se alguém disser que seu filho é espertinho, significa que é uma criança peralta ou inteligente, que está se desenvolvendo rápido.


----------

